# userinit.exe-application error application failed to initialize properly(0xc0000022).



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

On start up I get this error and a blank screen in safe mode and normal.I can get it to boot up by ctrl+alt+del,task manager,file,new task run,explorer.exe enter but it won't let me do any thing


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

donnythedondon said:


> On start up I get this error and a blank screen in safe mode and normal.I can get it to boot up by ctrl+alt+del,task manager,file,new task run,explorer.exe enter but it won't let me do any thing


I try do a system restore does not work regular and cmd 
Internet does not work eather 
I'm new at this so any detailed help wold be great


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Try booting up the way you mentioned and run a new task - type in *CMD* and that should bring up a command prompt window. At the command prompt, type *SFC /Scannow* and see if the system file checker can repair the problem.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if you can access a cmd prompt (go to start ,all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-
(copy paste) press enter


```
REG QUERY "HKLM\software\microsoft\windows NT\currentVersion\winlogon" /v userinit /s
```
Copy the outcome here.


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok ill do that thanks for your interest in my problem


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Jenae, is that a slick way to report the value of UserInit in the registry?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes it will report that value alone, very useful.


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

When I try to access the cmd that way it say (c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe
The dependency service or group failed to start).


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok restarted and was able to get it up


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

Can't copy the out come because my internet does not work


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Donny, if you can run the command Jenae posted, it should reply with the following> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows NT\currentVersion\winlogon
Userinit REG_SZ C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe,

End of search: 1 match(es) found.

What is in blue is the important part. If you get something different, just type it out or write it down and post it.


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

Must of done it right because I get what you posted but that's it nothing else.

What's in the blue is what's important?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well that's the right value, you are logged in as admin with this account? If so go to control panel user accounts and create a new account with admin rights reboot to this new account does the problem continue in the new account?


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

It won't open user accounts


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, use the inbuilt diagnostic Admin account see if you can access user accounts. Open a command prompt (as admin as per above instuctions Post #4. At the prompt type:-


```
Net user administrator /active:yes
```
 (press enter) Restart computer and log in as "Administrator". 

To remove, Command prompt and type:-


```
Net user Administrator /Active:No
```
 (press enter)


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

Well that did not work I just got an error message.
Net.exe-application error
The application failed to initialize properly(0xc0000022).click ok to terminate the application.


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

This viris really sucks


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a command prompt as admin at the prompt type:-


net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm sorry this sucks.it didn't work
I got the same error


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Donny, have you recently removed any malware or viruses? I've come across malware that would delete the Userinit.exe file and change that value in your registry, but the result is a logon loop that wouldn't allow you to get as far as you're getting. It's sounding more like you don't have the correct Administrator permissions to run anything.


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

But it like every thing I try to run dosent work even the stuff that shouldn't need administrator permission .like vlc played,winamp,it won't even let me adjust the date and time,or open norton 360,and many more


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

Microsoft security essentials was the last thing I downloaded before the internet stoped working and it won't let me delete it


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

After reading around on other posts it seams like I have the win32 ramnit virus. is there any way to tell for sure?and what should I do to fix it?


----------



## donnythedondon (Jun 19, 2011)

You said somthing about what's in the blue is what is important don't know what that means.but I did find a folder that was hilighted blue in system32 not sure if that's what you were talking about it is (DRVSTORE)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Blue files are Compressed files. If you feel you are infected, please head over to *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help* and post there for more help.
NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

donnythedondon said:


> You said somthing about what's in the blue is what is important don't know what that means.but I did find a folder that was hilighted blue in system32 not sure if that's what you were talking about it is (DRVSTORE)


I was referring to this post. The text highlighted in blue is what you should have seen when you ran Jenae's command.

I would follow Spunk's link and create a new post in the virus forum.


----------

